# My snowbear for sale



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

If anyone is interested I listed my snowbear from my 98 wrangler here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1408161#post1408161 I got a western today and dont need it, need the room in the garage. Very flexible with price since its not new. Let me know, its great for your personal driveway...beats shoveling...lol.


----------

